# Drama Llama's in Flight: Our Boy Jayce (Georgio) is Home!!!!!!! (Pictures OVERLOAD)



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hiya everyone! We're back from Denver, have had sleep, and are ready to introduce you to Jayce! Omigawsh Yesterday was crazy. I wanna tell you all about my flight experiences and how by the end of the day I was ready to walk back to Ohio roflmao. Okay, my husband dropped me off at the airport at 4:30am and by 6:00 am everyone's had boarded the 6:10 am flight to Denver, Colorado. We're all thinking YAY! We're gonna get there early when all of a sudden all **** breaks loose. One of the flight attendants who was going around shutting the overhead cabins stops and yells at this lady like, "Ma'am! Ma'am!!!! If you're gonna do that you need to go to the restroom!!!!!!" So we all look like wtf and this girl comes running down the aisle covered in puke. Apparently she threw up all over herself, her seat, the aisle, and the people on each side of her in her row. The flight attendants were pissed and so were the people with vomit all over them. So while she's back in the bathroom the flight attendants are cleaning the aisle and wiping off this dudes jacket that had puke all over it and helping them bag up their stuff. After about 15 minutes of scrubbing complete with one of the guys who direct flight traffic coming to help one of the ladies go back and check on the girl and call out to the other workers saying they need the paramedics. More delay and by about 6:35-6:40 she was off the plane. Also, a woman sitting behind me got into a fight with one of the attendants because she was asking if she was going to make her connecting flight and he was like I have no clue which prompted her to yell at him roflmao.

Anywho we got free tv and still made it on time to Denver so no complaints but wow what a way to begin the morning. Then once I got there I met up with Kathy, a foster mom working with the rescue and we went to her house to get Georgio . On our way back to the airport he pooped so we had to go back to her house and clean him up rofl. The people at Airtran's baggage check in absolutely loved him and gave us an entire row to ourselves on our flights back to Ohio . By the time we landed he went 2 more times in his carrier so when my hubby and I got him home we had to give him bathies, feed him and he was really good! He cried a bit being in his xpen but after a while let us sleep out here with him and this morning after his breakfast I was able to get a buncha pictures!

Here he is last night with the hubby after a bath 










Neow the rest are from this morning, roflmao he really didn't like the camera at first :w00t: but let momma take a few pictures :wub: :blush:














































I am really worried because he's really skinny so I am going to try to feed him 3x a day and ask the vet about his weight today, he also has one entire side covered in mats which I am going to tell his groomer about tomorrow when I take him in to be clipped. His hair is really thin where his collar goes and I dunno if it fell out from allergies or what but I wanna get him back to 100%. Anywho he doesn't like to let me out of his sight and cries when I go into another room but hopefully we can work on his separation anxiety as he gets used to being with us . He's a really good baby and we are excited to watch him grow up and be our lil adult fluff who rules our apartment!!!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Congratulations!!! He looks adorable*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elizabeth -- I'm so very glad that you finally have him. He's adorable. Sounds like quite an adventure  on your flight to Denver. 

Sounds like Jayce may have Coccidia which is very common in puppy mill dogs and rescue dogs that were in a shelter. Please ask your Vet about it. Tilly (who is a rescue) had it when I got her and my vet didn't think she would make it because she was so thin. But 3 weeks later, Tilly was a completely new dog. My vet said she couldn't believe it was the same fluff she had seen 3 weeks earlier. Shows you what love, the right food, good vet care, etc. will accomplish -- and in a very short time. Here is a link about Coccidia:

Coccidia (Coccidiosis) in Dogs: A Cause of Diarrhea

Again - Jayce is adorable and I'm so glad that this worked out for you and especially for him. He now has a great furever home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Liz, I read about your flight I guess on FB. What a nightmare! As if flying isn't bad enough. :w00t: So glad Jayce is home. You must be so relieved. He looks very cute. :wub::wub:Hard to get a photo in focus when they're traveling at 80mph. :HistericalSmiley: 
You might need to get him shaved if he's very matted and then the coat will come in. But I don't know if you should be going to a groomer before you get him checked out and also before he has any shots. You don't want to take any chances. Did he poop three times? I would worry a little about that. When do you get to the vet with him? You want him all checked out especially before he's with your poodle. Are you continuing the food her was on and transitioning to something you want?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like an exciting, but worthwhile trip!

I don't blame you for worrying if he's skinny. Healthy puppies are chubby. Make sure you take a stool sample to check for parasites and get bloodwork done. He's too young for allergies so hopefully it was the collar that caused the hair loss. Puppies especially should never wear a collar as they can easily get caught. I've heard too many sad stories of puppies hanging to death in their ex pen or strangling when their collar is caught on something.

Bailey had trouble with separation anxiety when I first brought him home, too. The book I'll Be Home Soon really helped a lot. I'll send you my copy if you'd like.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on all fronts---a wonderful adoption, a lover-boy, and living through the ordeal w/your sense of humor in tact! WTG! Can't wait to get to know this little guy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili:Oh boy, he is home!:chili: And he is so cute. Your plane adventure sounds awful, but it certainly will add humor to "The Story of the Day We Got Georgio." Have you renamed him Jayce?

Have you talked with a groomer? Usually dogs need to have all their core shots plus bordetella to go to the groomer. 

How old is he?


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> *Congratulations!!! He looks adorable*


Thankies, Becky! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Elizabeth -- I'm so very glad that you finally have him. He's adorable. Sounds like quite an adventure  on your flight to Denver.
> 
> Sounds like Jayce may have Coccidia which is very common in puppy mill dogs and rescue dogs that were in a shelter. Please ask your Vet about it. Tilly (who is a rescue) had it when I got her and my vet didn't think she would make it because she was so thin. But 3 weeks later, Tilly was a completely new dog. My vet said she couldn't believe it was the same fluff she had seen 3 weeks earlier. Shows you what love, the right food, good vet care, etc. will accomplish -- and in a very short time. Here is a link about Coccidia:
> 
> ...


Lynn, Thank you so much for the article about Coccidia! I am going to ask the vet to test him for it today during his appointment. He poopied last night so I will take the sample still on his pad if he doesn't poop before we leave for the vet, which I am hoping he will because he ate like 2 hours ago and I'd like a fresh sample. 



Snowbody said:


> Oh Liz, I read about your flight I guess on FB. What a nightmare! As if flying isn't bad enough. :w00t: So glad Jayce is home. You must be so relieved. He looks very cute. :wub::wub:Hard to get a photo in focus when they're traveling at 80mph. :HistericalSmiley:
> You might need to get him shaved if he's very matted and then the coat will come in. But I don't know if you should be going to a groomer before you get him checked out and also before he has any shots. You don't want to take any chances. Did he poop three times? I would worry a little about that. When do you get to the vet with him? You want him all checked out especially before he's with your poodle. Are you continuing the food her was on and transitioning to something you want?


Susan, Thankies! He goes to the vet today at 3pm and he has had his Distemper/Parainfluenza/Parvo (something else I can't remember or pronounce) shot it was like a cocktail which I am not happy about but I am trying not to dwell on the fact that I had no say in his care till today. The vet who gave him his vacinations put the sticker from the bottle on his health record and the date so my vet will know what he got. It's called Duramune Max 5, have you guys ever heard of it? He also got a rabies vaccine so he has had all his shots and a deworming but I know hes way too skinny which is why I am going to ask about the condition Lynn mentioned.

I also took him right off of his other food and put him on Wellness. I know it's really not the best but he was on Nutro and homecooked food with his foster mom conisisting of ground beef, white rice, carrots, peas and mashed tomato. I am not bugged by the home cooking (except maybe the tomato) but Nutro is horrible, he was also eating the big dogs food when I was there to pick him up and his poopie had little carrots in it. I think that the bad dog food + the home cooking + the trip didn't help his diarrhea and the fact that I am giving him Wellness without adding Nutro is probably not helping :sweatdrop:.



Ladysmom said:


> Sounds like an exciting, but worthwhile trip!
> 
> I don't blame you for worrying if he's skinny. Healthy puppies are chubby. Make sure you take a stool sample to check for parasites and get bloodwork done. He's too young for allergies so hopefully it was the collar that caused the hair loss. Puppies especially should never wear a collar as they can easily get caught. I've heard too many sad stories of puppies hanging to death in their ex pen or strangling when their collar is caught on something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> :chili:Oh boy, he is home!:chili: And he is so cute. Your plane adventure sounds awful, but it certainly will add humor to "The Story of the Day We Got Georgio." Have you renamed him Jayce?
> 
> Have you talked with a groomer? Usually dogs need to have all their core shots plus bordetella to go to the groomer.
> 
> How old is he?


Oh, gosh, please don't take him to the groomer tomorrow! He'll need to finish all his shots plus two weeks for full immunity. Also, in fairness to all the other clients, you want to make sure he doesn't have any contagious diseases like coccidia, giardia, kennel cough, etc. Even if he's finished all his vaccinations and your vet says he's heathly, he still needs a quarantine period of at least 7-10 days.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Elizabeth he is too cute! I love the last picture of him! The loose stools could also be caused by worms. The vet will want a sample. Congratulations on Jayce !


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylie said:


> :chili:Oh boy, he is home!:chili: And he is so cute. Your plane adventure sounds awful, but it certainly will add humor to "The Story of the Day We Got Georgio." Have you renamed him Jayce?
> 
> Have you talked with a groomer? Usually dogs need to have all their core shots plus bordetella to go to the groomer.
> 
> How old is he?


He's 4 months old but will be 5 months on January 24th. He's already neutered and had a lot of shots but I don't remember seeing Bordetella unless it has another name and was on that Max 5 injection the vet gave him. I'm a little peeved that he's tattoo'd and microchipped tho, I won't lie. I wanted to add that in my last post. I am fine with the microchip but not sure how I feel about his tattoo. Roflmao, you're right, Sylvia! I am most definitely going to bug everyone who'll listen with the story about the chick who became pukezilla and threw up all over the plane xD.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, gosh, please don't take him to the groomer tomorrow! He'll need to finish all his shots plus two weeks for full immunity. Also, in fairness to all the other clients, you want to make sure he doesn't have any contagious diseases like coccidia, giardia, kennel cough, etc. Even if he's finished all his vaccinations and your vet says he's heathly, he still needs a quarantine period of at least 7-10 days.


Ooooooooooooooo okies! What do you think I should do about his little mats? I feel so bad that they are really big and he can bearly see cause he doesn't have his topknot pulled up. He also has gunk from his tear stains on his face and as much as I scrubbed they wouldn't come off last night in the tub when I used a wash cloth. He looks so miserable  should I try to groom him myself?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> Ooooooooooooooo okies! What do you think I should do about his little mats? I feel so bad that they are really big and he can bearly see cause he doesn't have his topknot pulled up. He also has gunk from his tear stains on his face and as much as I scrubbed they wouldn't come off last night in the tub when I used a wash cloth. He looks so miserable  should I try to groom him myself?


Are the mats down to the skin? If so, he'll probably have to be shaved but it can wait.

Tear staining is hard to remove, but certainly not an emergency right now. He's in flow blown teething mode now so that can cause tearing, too.

For now I'd focus on taking him to the vet to make sure he is healthy and letting him settle in. Can you imagine what a stressful day yesterday was for him, too?


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Are the mats down to the skin? If so, he'll probably have to be shaved but it can wait.
> 
> Tear staining is hard to remove, but certainly not an emergency right now.
> 
> For now I'd focus on taking him to the vet to make sure he is healthy and letting him settle in. Can you imagine what a stressful day yesterday was for him, too?


Yeppers, they are def down to his skin  and mos definitely! I was really worried about him until we got home and he perked up. The flight attendants were pretty strict about him being under the seat in front of me so he didn't get water or food till we landed D;


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Are the mats down to the skin? If so, he'll probably have to be shaved but it can wait.
> 
> Tear staining is hard to remove, but certainly not an emergency right now. He's in flow blown teething mode now so that can cause tearing, too.
> 
> For now I'd focus on taking him to the vet to make sure he is healthy and letting him settle in. Can you imagine what a stressful day yesterday was for him, too?


:goodpost:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

YAY!!!! I was waiting to hear from you! I'm so glad he is finally home! You must be in heaven! He is so adorable!

You're probably just getting to the vet now so I'll check back to see how he did. In regards to the matts...If they're all the way down to the skin he will most likely have to be shaved anyways like Marj said. If you think it's bothering him maybe try cutting into them and breaking them apart a little, just so it doesnt bother him. You have plenty of time to work on the tear stainning, don't stress it! Between everything he has been thru in his little life and the teething it may take a little while to clear up.

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations!! He's so cute! What a lucky little guy. Don't worry abotu tear staining right now, but as for the mats since you are taking him to the vet, maybe they can try and shave him down if they are really close to his skin or sometimes they can do a little grooming too. I remember when I took Aolani to be neutured with oru first vet he had shaved the hair around his eyes becuase "he doesn't like to see dogs with hair in thier eyes." Well neither do I, which is why when it gets long I put it up in a topknot. So anyway, my point is that maybe if the vet sees the matting he/she will want to help your pup out and shave him.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He's adorable. Congratulations to you on adding him to your family, and congratulations to him for being adopted by such a loving, caring, conscientious mommy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anxious to hear how the vet visit went.:Waiting:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Elizabeth! Jayce looks soooooooo cute and well worth your wild 'n crazy adventure to get him! :HistericalSmiley: :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Why aren't you back yet!?! I want to know how everything went at the vet!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh I'm so excited for you!!! He is such a cutie!! What a drag about the plane! I would have been puking myself to see such a mess haha! Waiting to hear about the vet visit!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Anxious to hear how the vet visit went.:Waiting:


Me, too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's adorable, congratulations! I love the picture with your hubby. I'd ask the vet about the matts too, sometimes they sleep soundly enough that you can try to loosen/cut them out a little with a small scissors while he's sleeping. It may not be pretty but it will help if they are a problem, later you can have it evened up.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm probably too late for this suggestion, but could the vet shave him where the mats are? He'll look funny but at least the mats won't be pulling at his skin anymore. Sometimes when they get bad, they pull on the skin and that actually hurts the pups.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Update! We're back from the vet! Sorries it took so long to write back, guys xD. Anywho Jayce only weighs 2 lbs 8 ounces so I was immediately concerned. We brought a stool sample with us and the vet checked it and sure enough he has Coccidia and Roundworms:w00t:. He hasn't been getting nearly as much nutrition as he needs thanks to that and was wasting away. He also had a little fever. I told the Doctor that I wasn't happy with the Duramune Max 5 vaccine he had received at the vet the shelter uses and he agreed with me, it was like 5 different live viruses packed into one shot and it was way too much. Anywho he will get his next shot after we get rid of the parasites. We have medication to give to him everyday and a different medication for the roundworm which the vet had me give him today and then again in 2 weeks. I am really mad because the coccidia should have been found in his poo before he got this tiny, obviously somethings wrong if a puppy has a healthy appetite but it only seems to be losing weight instead of getting chubby:hysteric::angry:.

He goes back to the doctor in 2 weeks and we are feeding him wellness still but my vet wants me to try science diet too. I do not like Science Diet at ALL but to humor him a little I am mixing in a little I am mixing in a bit with his wellness and we are feeding him 3x a day . We also cancelled his groomers appointment and I am going to trim his mats because the vet didn't xD.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations he is just adorable and with the TLC you already have been giving him he will be in tip top shape..:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. Poor baby. I'm also worried about Bella in the house with Jayce while he has this. I think it's pretty contagious but I could be wrong. You need to be very careful. I think you need to give him whatever it takes to make him better. I really do wonder about the "rescue" you got him from or whether it was just a broker for a miller. I am really sure that our rescues (AMA, SCMR, NCMR) do total vet check and take care of health concerns before they ever go out to adopters.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats, hes so cute!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no. Poor baby. I'm also worried about Bella in the house with Jayce while he has this. I think it's pretty contagious but I could be wrong. You need to be very careful. I think you need to give him whatever it takes to make him better. I really do wonder about the "rescue" you got him from or whether it was just a broker for a miller. I am really sure that our rescues (AMA, SCMR, NCMR) do total vet check and take care of health concerns before they ever go out to adopters.


I had concerns about this so-called rescue also, Sue. I felt all along that they were brokering puppy mill puppies. There is no excuse to place/sell a puppy in that condition.

Thankfully Elizabeth took him to the vet right away so he can get the medical treatment the "rescue" should have given him.

Sue is right. Coccidosis is *very contagious* and be difficult to get rid of. It is very easy to get reinfected especially with multiple dogs. Sanitation is the key. The article Lynn posted the link to is excellent:

"Because coccidia is spread by the feces of carrier animals, it is very important to practice strict sanitation. All fecal material should be removed. Housing needs to be such that food and water cannot become contaminated with feces. Clean water should be provided at all times. *Most disinfectants do not work well against coccidia; incineration of the feces, and steam cleaning, immersion in boiling water, or a 10% ammonia solution are the best methods to kill coccidia. Coccidia can withstand freezing*."


Coccidia (Coccidiosis) in Dogs: A Cause of Diarrhea


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elizabeth -- I'm so glad that you went to the vet. I immediately thought of Coccidia because Tilly was the same when we rescued her. I had never seen a puppy that was skin and bones -- they're usually such chubby little fluffs. But, like Jayce, Tilly had Coccidia and wasn't getting nutrients into her system. You will be surprised how quickly he will respond now that you have him on the meds and a good diet, but sanitation is very important as Marj pointed out above.

It is very important to keep Jayce separate from Isabella -- especially make certain that Isabella does not come into contact with Jayce's poop. Both Coccidia an roundworms are primarily transmitted from poop so if Isabella was even to smell Jayce's poop, she could get the parasites. It will only be a couple of weeks before Jayce is better and will no longer need to be separated.

And, I know that you want to get him cleaned up, but, it is really important not to take him to a groomers until he's better and until he's fully vaccinated. 

FYI -- we were also given info on Tilly's prior vaccinations, but my Vet and I agreed that we didn't completely trust this and started her vaccinations all over as if she had never had any -- of course we spread them out so that she wasn't over vaccinated.

I'm so glad that you got this adorable little boy -- God only knows if he would have survived much longer with the Coccidia and Roundworms. He deserves his wonderful furever home. 

I think we all suspect that he was probably a puppy mill dog. I knew that Tilly was, but still, it is good that he has a wonderful new home and will be well taken care of.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Marj, Thank you so much for the sanitization information! We are gonna change his sheet and clean the one he's been on, he has only had a few accidents and its only because he's learning how to aim his poopie. He will poop on the side of the pad or half on half off so I have been using natures miracle to clean the sheet and everything as soon as he does it but we know it mos def has to be washed. I am pretty peeved at the rescue but I just saw his face and it was instant love, I wish I coulda said no but he was far too adorable xD.

Lynn, Oh yeahs he and Bella are in two different houses , Bella stays with my mom and Jayce with us at our apartment. She sniffed his face yesterday while he was in his carrier but besides that they haven't had any contact so I will tell my Mom to watch her stool just in case. You and Marj's help and advice has been wonderful, Lynn! I am hoping that once he gains so weight he will be okay and I really want him to feel better. If he hadn't of come home with me I really don't think he woulda made it much longer unless they discovered his worms. He's such a sweetheart and so well behaved, I was expecting puppytastic drama for the first couple of weeks but hes wonderful. He goes pee and poo on the pad, especially pee, loves car rides, lets us sleep, its like okay when am I gonna start dealing with puppy behavior xD .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> Marj, Thank you so much for the sanitization information! We are gonna change his sheet and clean the one he's been on, he has only had a few accidents and its only because he's learning how to aim his poopie. He will poop on the side of the pad or half on half off so I have been using natures miracle to clean the sheet and everything as soon as he does it but we know it mos def has to be washed. I am pretty peeved at the rescue but I just saw his face and it was instant love, I wish I coulda said no but he was far too adorable xD.
> 
> Lynn, Oh yeahs he and Bella are in two different houses , Bella stays with my mom and Jayce with us at our apartment. She sniffed his face yesterday while he was in his carrier but besides that they haven't had any contact so I will tell my Mom to watch her stool just in case. You and Marj's help and advice has been wonderful, Lynn! I am hoping that once he gains so weight he will be okay and I really want him to feel better. If he hadn't of come home with me I really don't think he woulda made it much longer unless they discovered his worms. He's such a sweetheart and so well behaved, I was expecting puppytastic drama for the first couple of weeks but hes wonderful. He goes pee and poo on the pad, especially pee, loves car rides, lets us sleep, its like okay when am I gonna start dealing with puppy behavior xD .


I believe that we end up with the pets we are supposed to have so Giorgio was meant to be yours. It's terrible about the "rescue", but live and learn and educate others.

Natures Miracle will not kill coccidia. Do you have a washer/dryer in your apartment? Hot water with with ammonia added sounds like the best way to disinfect his bedding. Be very careful how you dispose of his pee pads as they are contaminated and can spread the disease to other dogs. Make sure Jayce is confined to a pen until he is healthy (negative stool sample) as his feces carried on his feet will contaminate the floors and other surfaces which can reinfect him and Bella. Wash your own hands every time you handle him so you don't spread it. I know it isn't the way you pictured his first few weeks home, but you really want to eliminate the coccidia as quickly as you can otherwise it can be an long battle.

I hate puppymills. :exploding::exploding:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I believe that we end up with the pets we are supposed to have so Giorgio was meant to be yours. It's terrible about the "rescue", but live and learn and educate others.
> 
> Natures Miracle will not kill coccidia. Do you have a washer/dryer in your apartment? Hot water with with ammonia added sounds like the best way to disinfect his bedding. Be very careful how you dispose of his pee pads as they are contaminated and can spread the disease to other dogs. Make sure Jayce is confined to a pen until he is healthy (negative stool sample) as his feces carried on his feet will contaminate the floors and other surfaces which can reinfect him and Bella. Wash your own hands every time you handle him so you don't spread it. I know it isn't the way you pictured his first few weeks home, but you really want to eliminate the coccidia as quickly as you can otherwise it can be an long battle.
> 
> I hate puppymills. :exploding::exploding:


Oh crap no we don't have a washer and dryer in our apartment but we have a laundromat on site so we can wash his bedding but not as often or as readily as we want to or would like so I am just gonna change his sheet and wash this one while the other ones down. I can buy some ammonia but what do you think I should use to clean his pad tray with? I don't want him to not wanna be on it because it smells funny but I don't want him pooping and being exposed to it because I'm not disinfecting it :OMG!:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

According to the article Lynn posted, burning, boiling or washing with a 10% ammonia solution is the only way to kill coccidia. Since you don't have a washer dryer, I would use as many disposable items as possible. Many laundromats have rules about washing pet items so you may not be able to wash his bedding there. I'd wash his pee pad trays, the floor under his pen, crate, etc. with the 10% ammonia solution constantly and wear disposable gloves. Reinfection is the biggest problem. He needs strict confinement to an area you can manage.

I found another link with guidelines for hygiene that might help:

*Coccidia are difficult to kill, and most household cleaners aren't going to be effective. Cleaning at high temperatures (ie steam cleaning and sterilization with boiling water) is the best option for utensils and toys (ie bowls, chew toys etc.). Wash bedding on the 'HOT' cycle in your washing machine with bleach added.

For kennel areas, floors, concrete etc., washing thoroughly with a 10% ammonia solution is the best and most effective way to keep everything sanitary. You can also use a 1:16 solution of bleach:water. * *

Whichever solution you choose, wash all areas thoroughly and leave to soak in for at least 20 mins before rinsing. Grassy areas or soil/dirt can be very difficult in terms of removing all traces of coccidia protozoa. The best thing to do is to soak the area with either of the above cleaning solutions. However, these surfaces can remain contaminated for up to 2 months or more, so bear that in mind. * 

Coccidiosis In Dogs (Coccidia) - Symptoms & Treatment of Coccidiosis


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Please please please do not feed him Science Diet! It is really not meant for small dogs, even if it says so! With his illnesses right now you do not need to add more problems with digestion, etc. There are plenty of good premium foods out there.
Can't wait to see more pics! He's so cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since steam cleaning is effective on coccidia, you might want to pick this up at Bed, Bath and Beyond. You can usually find a 20% coupon.

Bissell® Steam Shot™ Hard Surface Cleaner - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Please please please do not feed him Science Diet! It is really not meant for small dogs, even if it says so! With his illnesses right now you do not need to add more problems with digestion, etc. There are plenty of good premium foods out there.
> Can't wait to see more pics! He's so cute!


Awwwwwwww thanks, Brit! Yeah I was hesitant about feeding him Science Diet because I just really dislike the food but I am easily second guessed so even while I am feeding Wellness his vet made me feel like I needed to try it but next time I'm gonna give him just Wellness because yesterday when I did he had his first solid poop since getting him.



Ladysmom said:


> Since steam cleaning is effective on coccidia, you might want to pick this up at Bed, Bath and Beyond. You can usually find a 20% coupon.
> 
> Bissell® Steam Shot™ Hard Surface Cleaner - Bed Bath & Beyond


Awesome, Marj! I am going to pick one up first thing tomorrow! Earlier when I woke up and saw he had pooped I changed his pad and wiped down where he missed a little on the side with Clorox Bleach cleaner since I don't have any ammonia yet.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition. He sure looks adorable :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So excited to see your pics of the new baby.... sooooo cute! I wanted to let you know that Bella (also a Mill Puppy) had Coccidia when we got her too. She wasn't showing any symptoms, but it showed up in her tests. It is a pain to get rid of (and I am OCD and a crazy neat freak lol). I had to treat Bella a couple of times and I will still have them double check for it when we go to Vet appointments. I just wanted to remind you to boil or bleach and wash his toys ~ that's a biggy. Disposable pads are the way to go for a while at least. Oh and about the little sweetie being under weight. Bella was a BIG TIME CHALLENGE about eating. I cried endless hours worrying that she would not live, because she just wouldn't eat. I found that Greek Yogurt really helped get her interested in food (plus in small doses it is great for cleaning up the tummy). We also used little bits of Natural Balance dog food (got it from Petco and you can get a $1 size just to see how he does with it) ~ it comes in a roll (kinda like a big sausage roll) and that really helped her to start putting on weight. Hope these will help you. BTW, how did the hot water bottle work for sleeping?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Since steam cleaning is effective on coccidia, you might want to pick this up at Bed, Bath and Beyond. You can usually find a 20% coupon.
> 
> Bissell® Steam Shot™ Hard Surface Cleaner - Bed Bath & Beyond





Hatsumomo77 said:


> Awesome, Marj! I am going to pick one up first thing tomorrow! Earlier when I woke up and saw he had pooped I changed his pad and wiped down where he missed a little on the side with Clorox Bleach cleaner since I don't have any ammonia yet.


If you go to the Bed, Bath & Beyond website and sign up for their email/promotions list, they will send you a printable 20% coupon right away.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulation! That's one cute puppy, he just needs a little help and you're giving it to him. 
Here's a article on Hills that you might want to read.

Pet food giant Science Diet receives FDA warning - National American Pit Bull | Examiner.com


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:exploding:


Ladysmom said:


> If you go to the Bed, Bath & Beyond website and sign up for their email/promotions list, they will send you a printable 20% coupon right away.


*Marj,
You are an amazing woman. *

:back2topic: He has an amazing Mommy and best of luck. I kinda went through a similar situation once. Like Tilly, they respond to love, and proper care quickly. 

I hate puppy mills and byb's too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Elizabeth ... bless your heart, and your husband, too, for rescuing adorable Jayce! I love the pictures! Your hubby looks so happy holding Jayce after his bathie. Jayce is going to be one very happy fluff baby!

As for your airline experience ... OMG! I remember the days when flying was glamorous! Now, it is often a nightmare. What happened on your flight is not funny ... but, it sounds like something out of a dark comedy movie! That kind of situation, in such close quarters, would be hard to handle. I feel so sorry for that poor woman. I can totally understand the passengers being upset. I do, however, question the reactions of the flight attendant. I understand it was a horrible situation ... but, it is their job to have some kind of composure when things like this occur. I doubt the woman threw up like that just for the fun of it. Obviously, she was sick enough that the paramedics came to take her off the plane. 

And, then the woman who was asking for help from the flight attendant! Lucky woman ... that the flight attendant didn't call Homeland Security and report the poor woman as a terrorist suspect! :HistericalSmiley:

So, with all of that ... yep, lucky you made your destination on time! :chili:

And, poor Jayce ... all those extra poopies. I've read through some of your thread and I am happy to read you have already gotten a lot of feedback and help on that. I'm sure Jayce will be fine in no time with your love and tender care.

And, bless the people at Airtran who to give you extra seating on your flight back to Ohio. Airtran Earth Angels!

Now I am going to take time and go back and read the rest of your thread! I just didn't want you to think I was ignoring your story and the pictures of your precious and adorable Jayce. Please give him hugs and kisses from his Awntie Marie. And, hugs and love to you, Elizabeth.:wub::tender:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> If you go to the Bed, Bath & Beyond website and sign up for their email/promotions list, they will send you a printable 20% coupon right away.


Awesome! I am signing up now . My mom gave me a bunch of clean sheets today too so now I can change his sheet any time he has an accident on it . I also bought some Ammonia for the laundry :3.



njdrake said:


> Congratulation! That's one cute puppy, he just needs a little help and you're giving it to him.
> Here's a article on Hills that you might want to read.
> 
> Pet food giant Science Diet receives FDA warning - National American Pit Bull | Examiner.com


Thankies, Jane! I had read an article similar to this one, if not the same one a couple weeks ago on SM but I couldn't remember what all was bad about the food so a reminder really helps me feel even better about our decision to feed him Wellness instead of Science Diet :yucky:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Elizabeth ... bless your heart, and your husband, too, for rescuing adorable Jayce! I love the pictures! Your hubby looks so happy holding Jayce after his bathie. Jayce is going to be one very happy fluff baby!
> 
> As for your airline experience ... OMG! I remember the days when flying was glamorous! Now, it is often a nightmare. What happened on your flight is not funny ... but, it sounds like something out of a dark comedy movie! That kind of situation, in such close quarters, would be hard to handle. I feel so sorry for that poor woman. I can totally understand the passengers being upset. I do, however, question the reactions of the flight attendant. I understand it was a horrible situation ... but, it is their job to have some kind of composure when things like this occur. I doubt the woman threw up like that just for the fun of it. Obviously, she was sick enough that the paramedics came to take her off the plane.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Marie! You are so sweet! Yeppers I am definitely going to be good on flying xD. We love to travel but flying = noes for a while right now lmao. Airtran gets a wonderful review from me tho! Both they and Southwest are amazing and I prefer them to everything else lol. I will give him huggles and kisses and a treat from his Auntie Marie :wub::hugging:



Sammie said:


> :exploding:
> 
> *Marj,
> You are an amazing woman. *
> ...


Thank you, Kandis! I agree with ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's little Jayce doing tonight? Glad that he has you both taking good care of him and very glad for the advice you got here. SM Rocks!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Elizabeth, you prob have dish pan hands by now. :smheat: I feel for you with all that cleaning. checking in on Jayce/Georgio (I'm not positive of which name). I know he's one happy little puppy with his new start in life, mats and all. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Eliz, 
You could try this. I used an in home groomer for a while for Sammie, cause he was so small and scared. 

Then I found an awesome groomer when he was little older. After the first one I met, I took Sammie and left. I found out anyone can hang up a shingle, but that does not necessarily mean they are dog lovers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> Eliz,
> You could try this. I used an in home groomer for a while for Sammie, cause he was so small and scared.
> 
> Then I found an awesome groomer when he was little older. After the first one I met, I took Sammie and left. I found out anyone can hang up a shingle, but that does not necessarily mean they are dog lovers.


I don't think a mobile groomer would want to groom Jayce until he's recovered from coccidiosis. It's just too contagious. The parasite will be in his hair from contaminated feces.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Elizabeth, I am just now reading this and am so glad that Jayce is finally home! He's a cutie! I'm with you on having trouble getting good pictures. Sophie would rather play then pose.
Wow, you must be exhausted from all the extra cleaning you have been doing :smpullhair: I hope little Jayce is doing better and will perk up soon


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elizabeth - wondering how Jayce is doing? Haven't seen an update lately. You know all his Aunties worry. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am just now reading this and what an adventure Jacye and you both had to get home! I thing Jacye is so lucky have you in his life!! I am also thankful you took him to the vet right away. I do hope things are going well!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Elizabeth, is everything okay with Jayce? Sue is right ... his Aunties worry.

Sending hugs for all of you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been wondering about Jayce, too. Poor Elizabeth's hands are probably so chapped from all that scrubbing that she can't type!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hiya ladies!!!!!!!!! Sorries for being late w/ updates xD it's been busy over here chasing little Jayce around and cleaning his xpen a lot xD. He's doing a lot better and almost done on his Coccidia medicine. He's on Amoxycillin because he's got kennel cough too. I called the vet first thing Monday morning and they want me to keep him on it for the next week or two. I believe it's starting to get better because the he's honking alot less but he still sneezes. One of his ears gas some brownish stuff in it and he itches it a lot and I asked the vet and they said to clean it out 2x a day w/ hydrogen peroxide and they'll check it again on Tuesday. My husband and I have been camping out in our livingroom so we can sleep next to him at night and yes we both have dishpan hands roflmao!!!!!!!!!!! xD He's beyond cute so we don't mind xD. Will try to take more pictures for everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> Hiya ladies!!!!!!!!! Sorries for being late w/ updates xD it's been busy over here chasing little Jayce around and cleaning his xpen a lot xD. He's doing a lot better and almost done on his Coccidia medicine. He's on Amoxycillin because he's got kennel cough too. I called the vet first thing Monday morning and they want me to keep him on it for the next week or two. I believe it's starting to get better because the he's honking alot less but he still sneezes. One of his ears gas some brownish stuff in it and he itches it a lot and I asked the vet and they said to clean it out 2x a day w/ hydrogen peroxide and they'll check it again on Tuesday. My husband and I have been camping out in our livingroom so we can sleep next to him at night and yes we both have dishpan hands roflmao!!!!!!!!!!! xD He's beyond cute so we don't mind xD. Will try to take more pictures for everyone!!!!!!!!!


Kennel cough, too, poor Jayce. That so-called rescue should refund your money to compensate for the vet bills. They must go directly from the puppy mill to their new homes which explains why they insist you pick them up so quickly. I don't buy "foster homes" for a minute. I'm sure they are brokering for the mills under the guise of rescue. :angry:

I'm glad Jayce is feeling better with all the TLC!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwwwwwww thankies, Marj! Yeah oddly enough they have been writing me the past couple of days asking me about him and wanting me to keep them updated with how he's feeling and doing. They also wanted to thank us for taking good care of him and I wanted to say well if he hadn't been ignored none of this woulda happened to him! The lady who was fostering him had 4 other dogs, one was a big one who romped around a lot and had really bad diarrhea. Jayce and a little chi were in a children's play pen off to themselves but they weren't being changed regularly or being watched and Jayce hates the outdoors but he was being taken out and no one was bothering to check him for anything. His paws and butt were caked in poop. If I hadn't signed a contract with the rescue saying I am responsible for his health then I would raise more drama but I am just glad I have him. He and I bonded really quickly and I donno how I waited that long to come get him. 

When I was talking to his foster mom she was telling me horror stories of people who had signed up to adopt from the rescue and honestly I donno who's worse, the people trying to rescue the dogs or the fact that this 'shelter' may not be able to keep up with all the dogs. She was telling me about a Yorkie named Winston who's adoptive family changed their mind last minute because she was 15 minutes late bringing him and another lady adopted one of Jayce's siblings, Armani, but when he got pneumonia brought him back to the rescue because they didn't wanna pay his vet bills. He's in a new forever home now but between the 'rescue's hits and misses and these douche bag people (excuse my lingo) I dunno what to think but I love our baby, vet bills and all :3. Btw, Marj, when he grows enough hair for a top knot I'd love to order a bow or two from you .


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow.. o .. wow.. poor you and Jacye!! and hubby too.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that little Jayce is doing better  I just knew he would have a good puppy comeback!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really glad Jayce is doing so much better. :chili::chili:

Of course they had you sign a contract about it...I'm sure they know what they're doing and that the dogs they're placing are very ill. When my neighbor adopted from a rescue here, her dog had a couple of major problems that needed surgery and the rescue took care of both the surgeries even after she had her. It infuriates me that the place you got Jayce portray themselves as a rescue. No reputable rescue would ever place a puppy that had that many serious health issues and be in that type of condition. I don't believe any of the stories they tell, really. Don't let them suck you in.

You and your DH, are awesome parents and I'm glad you got Jayce and that he's safe and you're bonding, but it should be a cautionary tale for those looking at rescues. Make very sure they are on the up and up. This could have taken a very tragic turn.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Elizabeth, I took time to read your updates. Simply put ... I think you are awesome. Your husband, too. Please give Jayce hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. 

Hugs and love to all of you.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I'm really glad Jayce is doing so much better. :chili::chili:
> 
> Of course they had you sign a contract about it...I'm sure they know what they're doing and that the dogs they're placing are very ill. When my neighbor adopted from a rescue here, her dog had a couple of major problems that needed surgery and the rescue took care of both the surgeries even after she had her. It infuriates me that the place you got Jayce portray themselves as a rescue. No reputable rescue would ever place a puppy that had that many serious health issues and be in that type of condition. I don't believe any of the stories they tell, really. Don't let them suck you in.
> 
> You and your DH, are awesome parents and I'm glad you got Jayce and that he's safe and you're bonding, but it should be a cautionary tale for those looking at rescues. Make very sure they are on the up and up. This could have taken a very tragic turn.


I agree! I am easily convinced of things so perhaps it was my own immaturity too, but I thank God I found my lil bunny rabbit because without me I bet he wouldn't have made it much longer. I also convinced my mom that she can love more than one puppy at a time so she wants to get into rescue now .


----------

